# Ebay Stupidity



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

So my friend was over today and she logged into her ebay account, to show me something she had won the other day.
Well,stupid me forgot that she never logged out,so here I am on ebay,and I see something that ends in a few hours, that I want.....So I bid...
It wasn't until I went to check the status on something I was selling,did I notice my mistake...
So I had to log out of her account,log into mine,and outbid myself. :hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer:

and the moral of this story is...Never use Ebay when you're exhausted.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LMAO
have you won it yet ?


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

No...I bet I get outbid too. LOL~


----------



## YAHHOO (Nov 27, 2010)

You should of just let her buy you a present


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

^

Hahahaha. Thought crossed my mind.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I would have paid her the money and just continued useing her acct.


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

I use esnipe -to bids as high as I've set it in order to win at the last second so there's no time for me to get outbid. I only lose if someone else has a higher proxy bid in place and I'm okay with that cause I've figured out my max in advance and I don't end up bidding higher cause I'm "caught up in the moment".

It's a shame you had to outbid yourself. LOL I hope it was a small increment.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

yeah,it was only like a 50 cent increase. I just felt a bit stupid. LOL


----------

